# Jaz Derby Swissonic Jump Hour



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi friends, i seen the watch below for sale and was interested if anyone else has come across this type of watch with the rotational rollers showing the time before, similar to the 1970's mantel clocks with the three round rollers,

It is definatly my sort of watch, anyone seen this sort of thing before? I have a flat digital watch with round discs but i like this one!!


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it a flip dial? Those were popular wall/alarm clocks in the 60s and 70s


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have one:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/derby/derby.php


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh Paul........... :notworthy: When i get my new job i will give you my chequebook and you can write your own cheque!!!   

To answer Levons question they are solid round rollers, not a flip / tic tac version..........

For me it's another grail watch i got to have................. There is a modern Parligmini version, which is about 50,000 and for Bugatti owners..........out of my league but it's an ugly watch as well..........


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice pictures on your site Paul............ :yes:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

A blast from the past.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Bill....how are you my friend? :huh:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Older than dirt but still looking down at the grass, Paul. :yes: Hope you are well also there on the shore.

Haven't been doing anything with the watches but coincidently got an email this AM from someone wanting to buy my Swisssonic. I told him I hadn't thought about selling it but if the offer was right I would. The offer wasn't right.   That made me look in on the forum and saw this thread coincidently.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

oooooooh!!! Well it wasn't me offering........... Is yours the gold plated one Bill? Or is that a trick of the light?

My problem is that i'm skint and no job at the mo so i have to be good........... :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash:

But only for a couple of months and i hope to have a job then............ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Have just looked at your links Bill and seen the blue dialled IWC watch................ all i can say is WOW!!!!  Your a man of great taste.........

Think i need a cup of tea now........... i shouldn't look at these sort of images......... need a cold shower now...........


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You think that's bad? Bill's got watches that the Timex Museum doesn't have, and the NAWCC would give back teeth for (without anaesthetics) :yes:

*GREEN WITH ENVY*!

Bill, you keepin' OK my friend??


----------

